# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Western Numeria by Diamond

## arsheesh

*Map*


*Created Using: Photoshop*

*Review*
For years now Diamond has been producing high quality maps here at the Guild.  It is an absolute scandal that it has taken this long for one of his pieces to receive the Cartographers Choice Award.  Western Numeria is a gem of a map.  The composition of the map, it's muted hues juxtoposed with the vibrant red of some of its labels, the lovely hatch-work mountains are just a few of the map's many fine qualities.  Although it has been a long time coming Diamond, congrats on job well done.




> This is a rough-and-ready map made to help lock down some ideas for a RPG setting that I've been building around ideas from several sources, including old-school Runequest, ERB's Barsoom stories, and more.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## tainotim

A well deserved award, for a stunning map and amazing Cartographer. Since I joining the guild, Diamonds maps have been amongst the most inspiring, and yet unique maps I have seen. Rich with both character, and realistic features, Diamonds maps captures a feeling that few manages to even approach.  I only wish that there were more! 

Congratulations,
Tainotim

----------


## J.Edward

Congratulations Diamond.  :Smile:

----------


## Chick

Congratulations, Diamond!!   Well-deserved!!  :Smile:

----------


## - Max -

Finally  :Smile:  Congrats D. well deserved, this map is a win!

----------


## Ilanthar

Very well deserved Diamond! You inspire(d) me so much and are actually one of the guild member whose work made me register. I really like the ambiance of this particular one.

----------


## Abu Lafia

Excellent map, well deserved award. Congrats Diamond!

----------


## Diamond

Thank for the kudos, guys.  I appreciate it.

----------


## Guldaroth

Great job ! Well done. I like the oldish aspect of the map too.

----------


## vorropohaiah

that is one sexy map! love the fonts too

great work

----------


## tilt

congratulations Diamond - great work as usual, well deserved award  :Smile:

----------


## Francissimo

Great work with colors, simple and subtle, love it :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Thank you guys, your praise means a lot to me.  And this map even brought tilt out of his tomb!  Score!   :Very Happy:

----------


## tilt

I knew someone would have the map to bring me back - Thanks Diamond - throws off the shackles of studies and work and looks for my pen.

----------


## Smårock

The big text is somewhat difficult to read, but still cool.

----------


## Meriba

I love the colors, textures and light. Congrats!

----------


## Sam Aslakson

Just visited your page.I am a big fan of traditionally-made maps. Amazing.

----------


## TheRedEpic

You consistently impress me with your variety of styles and excellent design work. I have to say your one of the best mappers on here :Smile:  Excellent work my friend!

----------


## Diamond

Thank you buddy!  Appreciate it.

----------


## misomiso

I really hope we get more Numeria stuff

----------


## Levon Costa

Very interesting text. Colors almost remind me of an Asian type map.

----------

